# Celexa and D and sexual trouble ....



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

It's been 5 weeks i'm on Celexa. So far, i don't see any positive effects. Only adverse effects. First i had to pass the 4 first days in tremendous panic, sweating like crazy, tummy aches, tremors and more. After that, now i feel like before, but i experience D that i didn't have for long along with tummy aches. I was between 1 and 2 on a scale of 1 to 10 for the pain and now i'm, i would say, between 3 and 4! Also I lost some interest, like "sex ... bof", " eating ... bof", ..etc. Now i have ejaculation problem (one of the side effect) so my GP gave my Wellbutrim (100 mg) to counteract this side effect. What next ????.Any experiences like this. Advices needed.---- Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Sounds like you might be a near perfect candidate to change over to Lexapro....see the threads here about it...


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

I saw it.It looks like the molecule that made of Celexa is constituted of two parts. One part, they think, is making effect while the second part as no effect (or side effects). So they removed the second part.So now you can take a lesser dose with LEXAPRO than Celexa,... but the side effects remain (nausea, insomnia, drowsiness, sweating, fatigue). http://www.suntimes.com/output/health/cst-nws-lex27.html "Lexapro's side effects include nausea (in 15 percent of patients), insomnia (9 percent), drowsiness (6 percent), increased sweating (5 percent) and fatigue (5 percent). Among men, *9 percent reported delayed ejaculation, 4 percent reported reduced libido and 3 percent reported impotence. Among women, 2 percent reported an inability to achieve orgasm, and 2percent reported decreased libido"*For men is 16% with sex trouble ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

compare that with Celexa ...http://www.celexa.com/I hardly think Lexapro could be worse than Celexa..and its funny cause Celexa was pitched to me some years ago as an SSRI with far fewer side effects than other SSRIs available at that time..that was in about 1998 I think...


----------

